# My nail polish/nail art stash =) ** Pic heavy **



## P.I.T.A (Mar 20, 2012)

_*Hey there!!! I got bored today, and with the rainy weather, and possible drunk drivers (It's St. Patrick's Day), I decided to stay indoors and play with my make-up and polish, while watching movies. I was looking at others nail polish stash and wanted to post mine as well. Here it is, Enjoy!!!*_

*Where it all frolics *





_*Nail Art Polishes*_





_*Art polishes * I bought them off of Amazon for about $38 **_





_*Where the Decals, fimo canes, Stamps and other Misc. stay*_





_*Stamp plates and stampers (Konad &amp; Salon Express stampers, Bundle Monster &amp; Salon Express plates)*_





_*Sliced up Fimo canes (Bundle Monster - Amazon)*_





_*Un-sliced Fimo canes (M.A.S.H - Amazon)*_





_*Decals, rhinestones, and Misc. *_





*Where the polish roams*





_*Reds*_





_*Oranges*_ &amp; _*Yellows*_





_*Greens*_





_*Teals &amp; Mints*_





_*Blues*_





_*Pinks*_





_*Purples*_





_*Whites, Browns, &amp; Neutrals*_





_*Black, Silvers, Base coats, Matte finish, Tops coats*_





_*Glitter polishes*_


----------



## laynie (Mar 21, 2012)

Green with envy. Your stash rocks.


----------



## Jennifer3310 (Mar 21, 2012)

I love your stash. I like how we have a lot of the same colors. I need to come hang with you and play with your stampers and art brushes


----------



## ladygrey (Mar 22, 2012)

oooh, I'm a bit jealous! You've got a rockin' stash!


----------



## Ampym (Mar 22, 2012)

Kid in a candy store.....


----------



## P.I.T.A (Mar 25, 2012)

_*Thank you!!*_


----------



## tlglover1447 (Mar 25, 2012)

nice colors


----------

